# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Mach3 Charge Pump là gì & dùng thế nào?

## CKD

*Mach3 Charge Pump là gì?*
*Mach3 Charge Pump nói theo cách đơn giản là một tính năng an toàn được xây dựng sẵn trong Mach3. Vậy tính năng này cụ thể là gì và sử dụng nó như thế nào?* Câu hỏi này CKD đã được hỏi rất nhiều lần, trực tiếp hoặc gián tiếp và muốn trả lời tường tận thì cũng mất nhiều thời gian. Nay CKD thực hiện bài viết này để làm rỏ câu hỏi trên.. cũng như mở rộng để các bạn có thể cùng trao đổi đê hiểu rỏ vấn đề hơn.

*1. Làm rỏ chức năng Charge Pump có trong Mach3.*
Trích dẫn định nghĩa Charge Pump trong tài liệu của Mach3.



> Mach3 will output a constant pulse train whose frequency is approximately 12.5 kHZ on one or both of the parallel ports whenever it is running correctly. This signal will not be there if the Mach3 has not been loaded, is in EStop mode or if the pulse train generator fails in some way. You can use this signal to charge a capacitor through a diode pump (hence the name) whose output, showing Mach 3 health, enables your axis and spindle drives etc. This function is often implemented in commercial breakout boards.


Các bài viết thảo luận về Charge Pump trên mạng (có thể hỏi thầy google để biết thêm)
- What is a charge pump?
- Charge Pump & Mach 3
- Sử dụng charge pump trên Gecko G540

*Vậy chức năng Charge Pump có trong Mach3 là gì?*
- Là một tính năng an toàn, cho phép chúng ta tự thiết kế & sử dụng Mach3 an toàn hơn. Tại sao lại an toàn hơn? Chúng ta sẽ đọc thêm phân tích ở cuối bài viết.
- Charge Pump là một tín hiệu, một dạng xung (có tần số 12.5kHz) chỉ được Mach3 xuất ra qua các ngỏ ra tín hiệu (có thể config được) sau khi Mach3 khởi động thành công và kiểm soát được cổng LPT trên máy tính hoặc các hardware (như BOB USB).
- Tín hiệu chỉ có được sau khi Mach3 khởi động thành công. Có thể tùy chọn để có thể xuất hoặc không xuất trong trường hợp E-Stop.

*2. Sử dụng chức năng Charge Pump có trong Mach3 như thế nào?*
- Như đã tìm hiểu ở trên. Charge Pump chỉ là một tín hiệu xung có tần số 12.5kHz. Để sử dụng được ta cần phải có thể thiết bị nhận và phân tích tín hiệu này. Để phân biệt với các tín hiệu on/off, step/dir thông thường.
- Là một xung, chúng ta có thể dùng tín hiệu này để nạp vào 1 tụ điện (tụ C2 trên ảnh), thông qua 1 diod (diod D2). Điện áp được nạp vào tụ có thể được dùng để kích (phân cực) 1 transitor (Q1) hoặc mosfet và đóng cắt Relay chẵng hạn.
- Để có thể phân biệt được tín hiệu xung với các tín hiệu on/off thông thường. Chúng ta dùng một mạch lọc tần số, ở đây chúng ta cho tín hiệu đi qua 1 tụ điện (tụ C1 trên ảnh).

_Sơ đồ mạch Charge Pump_


_Tại sao lại an toàn hơn khi sử dụng Mach3?
Mỗi khi máy tính (PC) khởi động sẽ có quá trình kiểm tra các phần cứng trên mainboard. Trong quá trình này sẽ có nhiều tín hiệu không mong muốn xuất ra trên cổng LPT (chúng ta hay dùng để kết nối với Mach3). Các tín hiệu này có thể gây nguy hiểm nếu lúc này hệ thống công suất (drive, vfd v.v...) đã được cấp điện và sẵn sàng hoạt động.
Sẽ nguy hiểm không nếu như chúng ta mở tủ công suất rồi khởi động máy tính? Khi đó có thể: các trục XYZ nhúc nhíc, spindle có thể quay.. Và thật nguy hại nếu lúc đó chúng ta đang tranh thủ thay dao hoặc làm gì đó trên bàn máy._

----------

anhcos, Gamo, haignition, huynhbacan, maxx.side, ppgas

----------


## CKD

*Tự làm mạch Charge Pump cho BOB đã có.*
Thời gian trước CKD thường hay mua BOB có sẵn trên thị trường về sử dụng. Thông thường các BOB này không được tích hợp sẵn chức năng Charge Pump. Không rỏ lý do tại sao? Không rỏ là nhà sản xuất không biết đến tính năng này hoặc cho là tính năng này không quan trọng và cắt giảm để giảm giá thành.
CKD thì lại cho là tính năng này rất quan trọng. Do đó để có thể thêm tính năng này và có thể kết nối vào các BOB có sẵn CKD đã thiết kế lại mạch Charge Pump cũng như làm PCB với hình dáng phù hợp & tương thích với BOB đã có.

Board Charge Pump này đã được CKD giới thiệu ở đây, các bạn có thể tham khảo thêm.
- http://forum.cncprovn.com/content/15...mp-kit-cho-BOB
- http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/42...mp-kit-cho-BOB

Ở bài viết này CKD xin trình bày sơ đồ mạch đã thực hiện đồng thời giới thiệu thêm vài mạch Charge Pump mà các bạn khác đã chia sẻ trên internet.


Về mạch này thì nguyên lý cũng như mạch CKD giới thiệu ở trên. Nhưng có chút thay đổi ở phần output. Do trên BOB đã tích hợp opto nên có thay đổi xíu.

Config Pin/Port trên Mach3 (dùng với Gecko G540), tùy trường hợp cụ thể theo BOB mà config số Pin cho phù hợp.


BOB nguyên bản. Các version mới đã có nhiều cải tiến


Sau khi cắm cái Charge Pump option vào


Mạch được Gecko giới thiệu.


Một mạch khác dùng IC 74HC14

----------


## Gamo

Lâu lâu mới thấy CKD có bài viết hay :x :x :x Thía bài plasma bao giờ đây? :x :x :x

D3 dùng diode cùi mía 1N4007 được hem?

----------


## CKD

> Lâu lâu mới thấy CKD có bài viết hay :x :x :x Thía bài plasma bao giờ đây? :x :x :x
> 
> D3 dùng diode cùi mía 1N4007 được hem?


Ai muốn nội dung gì thì khui ra.. anh em sẽ lại lao vào. Muốn có bài tổng hợp thì chẵng biết khi nào vì.. phải có hứng & free time.
D3 dùng diod gì thì.. thử thoai, nên dùng schottky diod. Tên tuổi cụ thể thì tra thôi chứ ít dùng nên không nhớ.

----------


## Minh Phúc

e vẫn thắc mắc về cách dùng vụ Chager Pump này,em đọc bài thì hiểu thì như thế này ạ,ko biết có đúng ko,mong các bác giải thích kĩ hơn cho em hiểu ạ.
- Mạch của bác CKD đưa ra nó gồm có 1 chân input,1 relay là đầu ra, mình sẽ nối chân input đó vào mach3 rồi config cái chân input đấy
- Tiếp theo là sẽ sử dụng tếp điểm NO của relay để đóng ngắt khởi động từ để cấp điện cho toàn bộ hệ thống.
- Hoạt động: Khi bật mach3 lên chưa nhấn reset thì cái mạch Chager pPump nó chưa hoặt động => hệ thống chưa được cấp nguồn
 khi nhấn reset thì cái relay sẽ hoạt động và đóng khởi động từ => cấp nguồn cho hệ thống.
e hiểu như vậy không biết đúng ko ạ.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> e vẫn thắc mắc về cách dùng vụ Chager Pump này,em đọc bài thì hiểu thì như thế này ạ,ko biết có đúng ko,mong các bác giải thích kĩ hơn cho em hiểu ạ.
> - Mạch của bác CKD đưa ra nó gồm có 1 chân input,1 relay là đầu ra, mình sẽ nối chân input đó vào mach3 rồi config cái chân input đấy
> - Tiếp theo là sẽ sử dụng tếp điểm NO của relay để đóng ngắt khởi động từ để cấp điện cho toàn bộ hệ thống.
> - Hoạt động: Khi bật mach3 lên chưa nhấn reset thì cái mạch Chager pPump nó chưa hoặt động => hệ thống chưa được cấp nguồn
>  khi nhấn reset thì cái relay sẽ hoạt động và đóng khởi động từ => cấp nguồn cho hệ thống.
> e hiểu như vậy không biết đúng ko ạ.


Nếu vậy cũng bất tiện nhỉ. E hay ấn cái nút reset lắm. Mỗi lần ấn thì điện hệ thống lại đóng cắt kiểu này chắc cháy hết. Hehe. Hoặc khi máy chạy động cái công tắc hành trình phát là cả hệ thống tắt điện. Vậy charge pump đấu nối với cái j là hợp lý nhất ạ ?

----------


## Minh Phúc

Đó chỉ là suy luận của bản thân e thôi bác ạ,chứ em chưa dùng chức năng này bh.....thấy mỗi lần bật hay tắt mt thì các trục nó giựt giựt thấy cũng ghê nên muốn tìm hiểu ạ.

----------

